# Lady Brassey



## Prestonian (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of a source of drawings of the Dover Harbour Board tug Lady Brassey? Anything, even a simplified general arrangement drawing would help as I plan to make her in 1/700 scale. 

Also, while I am about it, what was the colour of the funnel band she carried under the white DH letters?

I believe at least someone has made a large scale model of her as I understand it was on show at the Ramsgate Maritime Museum just before their "Dynamo Day" on Wednesday 26th May. 

Thanks in advance

Don


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi don..if you go on here;

http://modeltugforum.com/index.php

and here.

http://modeltugforum.com/index.php?topic=2709.msg33171#new


these guys will know, and they are very friendly too.
neil,


----------



## Prestonian (Dec 12, 2009)

Many thanks Neil. I will register with them now.


----------

